# SnoWay 22 Series for sale



## PhatSupraTT (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone looking for a used 22 series? I'm in central WI. If you think price is too high, make me an offer!

http://wausau.craigslist.org/pts/2708911675.html

Thanks
Mark


----------

